
Ten reasons to choose Slackware Linux - rohshall
http://gnu-linux-slackware.blogspot.it/2013/07/ten-reasons-to-choose-slackware-linux.html
======
warrenmar
In the early days of linux I had trouble getting things to work with other
distros. Slackware just works. I also learned more, because you are closer to
the configuration files.

~~~
rohshall
Yup, it's one of the simplest distro with a BSD spirit. I know that package
dependency handling is considered to go against the simplicity of Slackware,
but I think one of the main reasons why Slackware is lagging in popularity is
because of the lack of a package manager that handles dependency resolution
like Gentoo's emerge or Arch's pacman.

